# Chuck roast - Now with the Final photos.



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

Okay so I have this thing marinating. I can throw it in the SV as is or I can sear it, re bag it and Sous vide it.  

I've seen times from 6-48 hours. I'm under no time crunch so I can start this whenever and let it SV for however long. 

Temp I'll probably go somewhere in the 130 range.

What say thee?

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh that should be good as it is! Throw the bag in and let it go to 12-24 hours IMHO longer than that it starts to get a little to fall apart and powdery kind of texture as for a mouth feel. Been wanting to try the Hendersons. Did you find that locally?

Yup. 130-135 is my preference, then a hot direct flame sear to char on a charcoal or wood fire.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Oh that should be good as it is! Throw the bag in and let it go to 12-24 hours IMHO longer than that it starts to get a little to fall apart and powdery kind of texture as for a mouth feel. Been wanting to try the Hendersons. Did you find that locally?
> 
> Yup. 130-135 is my preference, then a hot direct flame sear to char on a charcoal or wood fire.



Henderson's is only available locally in Europe. 

I order it on Amazon in a 3 bottle pack.


----------



## b-one (Jan 24, 2017)

1/2 and 1/2 as long as your experimenting!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> 1/2 and 1/2 as long as your experimenting!



All or nothing! This roast is to nice to hack in half!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm thinking you don't have to go as long since you vacuumed the bag, which is helping draw the Henderson's deeper into the tissue.  I say go the sear route.

Is this the Chuckie that you were having a beef about with the store yesterday??  (pun absolutely intended)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

So today I will place the chuck in the sous vide cooler. I plan on letting it go for a little over 24 hours. I will pull the roast dry it, sear it then serve.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Modified the cooler. Added a hole so if needed I can add water without having to remove the or turn off the unit. 

Using an air lock plug that I stuffed tinfoil in. I'll grab a solid bung next time I stop at the brew supply.













Roast is in the cooler and the Anova is warming up. Set for 131. This is the temp that I saw used in multiple recipes and threads. 

Going to be tomorrow's dinner so this will be slightly longer than 24 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm in,  I would like to see how this comes out.  I have a chuck in the freezer,


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm learning slowly about SV. Just not sure about it yet. And I have enough on my plate already lol. But I am Interested in this. I'll be watching.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

Monitoring my cook from work via WIFI!













31726249203_8670e2dd3c_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 26, 2017


----------



## bena (Jan 26, 2017)

love it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

Good luck Buddy!

I hope this one comes out good for you!

Did you see SQWIB did his for 45 [email protected], and it looked pretty good to me.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Good luck Buddy!
> 
> I hope this one comes out good for you!
> 
> ...


Lets hope so! Or I'm going to get an earful about wasting electricity for 24 hours!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2017)

Suppose I should update this an show off the grand finale.

The chuck turned out good. Once again, not over the top best I've ever had. It was perfect slicing texture which is what I was going for. However I have achieved this in less time using other methods. The roast was in for 27 hours total time. Water temp
was 131. 






























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like it was juicy! Hopefully a steak turns out great for you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks like it was juicy! Hopefully a steak turns out great for you.



Thanks Bone! It was good, but not the OH my God this is the best ever thing I've ever had. 

We'll see how steak does tomorrow. I have a nice T-bone waiting.


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks great. I keep watching everyone's comments trying to decide if SV is a pool I want to jump into. Yesterday, though, I did burgers in a mock SV at home. Turned out excellent. About 135 degrees for 50 minutes, and then a little drying off, slight cool time, and then into a hot skillet with a little oil. They were some of the juiciest burgers I have made. Thinking about trying a steak this way too. Figure if the food turns out wonderful, I will put the Anova on my list for birthday or Christmas. Not going to do anything soon, especially since on shorter cooks, I can hold steady temps on my stove without a lot of problems, just requires more monitoring. I will be watching for your t-bone thread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Looks great. I keep watching everyone's comments trying to decide if SV is a pool I want to jump into. Yesterday, though, I did burgers in a mock SV at home. Turned out excellent. About 135 degrees for 50 minutes, and then a little drying off, slight cool time, and then into a hot skillet with a little oil. They were some of the juiciest burgers I have made. Thinking about trying a steak this way too. Figure if the food turns out wonderful, I will put the Anova on my list for birthday or Christmas. Not going to do anything soon, especially since on shorter cooks, I can hold steady temps on my stove without a lot of problems, just requires more monitoring. I will be watching for your t-bone thread.



Thanks it was tasty.


----------



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks like a tasty meal!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Xray said:


> That looks like a tasty meal!



Thank you!


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2017)

It sure looks good, Case but what is this word "work" you refer to?

Points for taking us along on your SV journey!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

Disco said:


> It sure looks good, Case but what is this word "work" you refer to?
> 
> Points for taking us along on your SV journey!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great but this looks like a fancy boiling bag deal to me and I never had a problem cooking great steaks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 So what am I missing with this SV thing??

Warren


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 28, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great but this looks like a fancy boiling bag deal to me and I never had a problem cooking great steaks. :biggrin:  So what am I missing with this SV thing??
> 
> Warren



I have tried a couple of things in a homemade setup. Burgers turned out more juicy and perfect doneness, steaks were ok, but as of now, I much prefer the grill. The advantages I'm seeing are the ability to take from frozen to plate quickly in a rush, warming up leftovers, tastier vegetables, and juicier burgers. Others swear by it, though, so I come to this conclusion: One can make excellent food a variety of ways, this is one of them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Well I'm glad it came out good for you Case!

It sure looks tender & juicy from here!

Looking forward to seeing how your steak turns out!

I think the best steak I have ever made to date was done in a CI pan with bacon grease, brown butter & Cajun seasoning.

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks tasty Chase! I'd tear that up! Did you notice any difference in taste or penetration of the Hendersons Relish or think it benefitted from the longer SV soak? Still gotta try that stuff.

... off to Amazon to get some!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I'm glad it came out good for you Case!
> 
> It sure looks tender & juicy from here!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Looks tasty Chase! I'd tear that up! Did you notice any difference in taste or penetration of the Hendersons Relish or think it benefitted from the longer SV soak? Still gotta try that stuff.
> ... off to Amazon to get some!



No real difference. I typically vacuum marinate so this was the same. 

Henderson's Relish is tasty. We really like it.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great
I hope to soon play with SV 
Good luck with the steak


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks great
> I hope to soon play with SV
> Good luck with the steak


Thank you!

Steak was put on the back burner few a few. Its in the freezer. Will get to try a frozen t-bone to finish I guess.


----------

